# Credit card machines - help...



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

have a large commercial account that wants to pay us immediately upon completion, but wants to use their credit card (they are a fortune 500 company so its not a scam...)

i like the fact that we dont have to wait for a 30 or 45 day billing cycle.... but

the only way we get the account is if we do this - so my question is - is there a cheap, easy way to do this or is it a pain to do...

thanks


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

talk to your bank
they may be able to set you up
any friends own a bussiness
john


----------



## westbrooklawn (Sep 10, 2003)

Look into Paypal (paypal.com). I believe they may have an application that would work for you.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

No matter how you do it you can expect to pay from 2-3% of what you process by bank card, to credit card fee's.


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

i think i already responded to this on lawnsite but try these sites.

www.paypal.com
www.floodpay.com


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Call me at 860.608.1842
I was recently set up with a merchant account. They have the lowest rates in the county.
Dino


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

We use National City they gave us a software program to use to process the info makes it really easy to do and you can easily look up past transaction info.


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

If you sign a contract see if there is a cancellation fee. sometimes this is overlooked till it is time to stop then they want a 1-2 hundred dollars to do this. Also watch out for monthly fees. READ EVERYTHING CAREFULLY


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

Check with Nextel they sent me a letter telling me with my phone i can get a card reader to attach to it don't know what they charge though. just a thought.

Mark


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Contact your local bank and tell them you need a small business merchant account. They usually charge a monthly fee ($10-$15) and then assess a percentage fee ( somewhere around 3%)against the amount processed.

We use Payment Services (the Bank One affiliate) and do batch submittals. The simplest solution is to use a telephone submittal which requires a touch-tone phone.

Absent compelling circumstances, we no longer plow any property without a credit card.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Heres my 2cents...... Why in the world is a >fortune 500 < company wanting to pay by "credit card" for services of this type ??? Im baffled....for a company to pay by credit card is an accounting nitemare. Any chance they want to be billed :::: due upon completion ::: and you leave them a bill when your done...???


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

Regarding the charges for credit cards........if you are paying 3-5% then you need to find a different provider.We have contracts were we are paid when completed via debit cards for their tracking purposes of expenses. We submit the bills over the internet and have the funds deposited 48 hours later into our accounts. I think the percentage we pay is worth the fact we are not waiting for money.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

MS.............This a tough one !

I am set up to take credit cards for my bar/hotel/motel/rest.
operations.

So $now billing would be no problem...............
But all my accounts pay per season by check or cash.

The problems associated with credit card charges and
Pay Pal etc. are a PIA.........
And most have been already posted here!

What if you need a terminal and printer to process 1 customers
charges ?............Around a $1000 bucks for that stuff

Card Sale Fees......2-3% of charge purchase (depending on sale amt)

Bank/Processing Company Fees......Monthly and they vary greatly.Whats worse MOST charge you these fees MONTHLY all year no matter if you use their service or not !

Most small banks do not handle their own credit card operations.
They are farmed out to 3rd party operations.........
Read this $$$$$ expensive.

AND THE WORST...................

CHARGEBACKS..Yup...depending what state your in they have
up to 6 months to dispute ANY charges ! For ANY reason !
Then you are screwed !

Say you plow all winter and they decide they didn't like your
work ! CHARGEBACK...You worked all winter for NOTHING !

The bank sez "The customer is always right !" and you NO
get paid !

Not to scare you...But this is what your facing.
Talk to your bank.............

Good Luck and happy plowing...............geo


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Many businesses have cumbersome payment processes that are circumvented by using the credit card. We've had no problems taking the cards and the time saved not having to reconcile receivables is worth every penny we spend on the fees.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

A close friend of mine has a heating oil company, In order to be set up on automatic delivery you must have a credit card on file to guarentee.
Any payment not recieved within 10 days gets billed to their card along with an administration fee. I dont know what percent he pays , but, His loses now are negligable .


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

Fortune 500 companies want air miles as well...keeps their vast travel bills to a minimum.

Dan


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

*NEXTEL Creditel !!*

I sell Nextel's for an authorized dealer and Nextel has a product called Creditel. It's a credit card swiper that hooks into your cell phone. Certain models of phones will not work though. You can even get a printer that hooks into the swipe as well.

Setup fee and a monthly fee will apply.

If you want to know more just PM me or check our website out, my contact info is on there on the For Sale/ Wanted page. I can activate service for you or anyone else no matter where you are in the country. 

www.Indysnowplowers.com


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

nextel is a good choice


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

INDY.............

I forgot about that "set up fee" !

Thanks for posting that one!.........geo


----------



## alwaysgreen (Nov 28, 2002)

*Quickbooks*

If you are using Quickbooks 2001 or newer they can process credit card payments, no printer or terminal needed, except the one you have 4 the computer. Last time I looked they offered 2 different banks to deal with.

As to the charge back thing See if you can find a bank with cheap buss. accounts and set up a separate account for the credit card ( different bank than your main account) then transfer the money to your main account( they can't take back whats not there)

Also large companies using credit cards is not unusual if you want to be a contractor to the US Government you must accept credit cards, that's how they pay


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

I have commercial accounts who use credit cards, however I charge them 2% extra for the service and they stopped using them. I have customers who pay by the event and others who prefer to pay at the end of the season. I prefer the check as it makes my accounting process simple. I am wary of credit cards as they can be disputed.


----------



## elamey (Jan 16, 2004)

*Credit Card Machines*

I'd REALLY consider joining a credit union if I were you.
My credit union has very reasonable fees for credit cards etc...
They don't try to hose you like the stock holding banks do.

Laws passed in the the last few years have loosened credit union membership...There is a credit union where I live (Evansville Indiana) whose memberhship requirements are as follows

Any one who lives, works or knows someone who lives and works in the county and adjacent county may join.

I'd say that covers just about everyone, if you don't know someone just go to McDonalds, buy a Big Mac, introduce yourself to the kid at the counter.....then you know someone in the county...

Seriously...credit unions good.....banks bad....


----------

